
Show HN: Terraform AWS Starterkit - tvaughan
https://gitlab.com/tvaughan/terraform-aws-starterkit
======
tvaughan
There's a mirror on GitHub too, [https://github.com/carrete/terraform-aws-
starterkit-mirror](https://github.com/carrete/terraform-aws-starterkit-
mirror).

~~~
tvaughan
You may also be interested in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13436452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13436452).

